# Frauenfußball String Tanga



## rada (8 Juni 2014)

Hat wer Fotos vom Frauenfußball, wo man den String durchsehen kann?
Heute bei Wolfsburg-Frankfurt konnte man ein bisschen was sehen.


----------



## cat_crawler (8 Juni 2014)

Es gibt Fußball das schaut man sich an und ist mit Begeisterung dabei.
Und es gibt Frauenfußball.


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Juni 2014)

Und was suchst du als nächstes Wasserballerinnen in Victoria 

Secret?


----------



## krawutz (10 Juni 2014)

cat_crawler schrieb:


> Es gibt Fußball das schaut man sich an und ist mit Begeisterung dabei.
> Und es gibt Frauenfußball.



Ist Fußball das Spiel, bei dem sich viele laufunwillige Großverdiener ab und an schreiend auf dem Boden wälzen, beim Herannahen eines Gegenspielers mehr oder weniger geschickte Flugfasen einleiten und fast ununterbrochen mit dem bösen bösen Schiri schimpfen ?


----------

